# Moving to Spain 2013 and in need of some advice



## misssoffy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping to move to northern Spain later on this year to teach English (am now nearing the end of my TEFL qualification) and have some questions for anyone out there who may be able and happy to offer any advice 

I'm not sure if there are any expats on here who are currently teaching in Spain or have taught in the past, but, albeit I am very enthusiastic about the idea and am definitely set on doing it, I am really concerned about the summer period as I am aware that everything shuts down and teachers are basically unemployed during these months. I am 32 years old, single, and I have 2 cats whom I am hoping to take with me. I'm certainly past my party days and am set for working hard, living on a budget and I plan to lead a reasonably quiet life, won't be out partying every night or anything. 

I'm interested to learn, therefore, how people get by in Spain during the summer and what options there are for work during that time? I'm aware that many teachers return home to work in summer camps but this won't be an option for me if I have animals. Furthermore in a way it seems silly to return home for the summer as surely it will be the most fun period in a foreign country. I'm not viewing this as a chance to travel I'm viewing it as a long term move so wouldn't want to have to switch countries every summer. I've discovered there is an option to do a PGCE in Spain and so once I'm established within the TEFL world I would like to get this qualification with a view to eventually teaching in an international school in Spain, not sure if this would solve the no pay in the summer issue?

Finally I'm interested to hear from anyone who has taken their pets to Spain or has pets in Spain, and would like to know how they have responded to the change, whether Spain is a good environment for them, safe etc, how easy (or not) it is to rent properties with them and how good veterinary care is, and how it compares to the UK in terms of quality and price. 

If anyone is willing to share some advice on any of the above I would be most grateful! 

Thank you!

Sophie


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

misssoffy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to move to northern Spain later on this year to teach English (am now nearing the end of my TEFL qualification) and have some questions for anyone out there who may be able and happy to offer any advice
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am going to tread carefully here as another new member has posted that "senior members are a little bit demeaning, patronising and very stand offish." So, I'm trying not to be those things whilst at the same time point you in the right direction.
There are loads of threads about pets/ cats / animals in Spain and bringing them over including this recent one which will give you some food for thought
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/141801-spain-cat-friendly.html
I find it best to go to the advanced search. Notice that you can look for thread titles and in posts.
The same for teaching English.
When are you thinking of coming? You could look for a job in a camp in the summer if you like working with children and through that may get a job to start in September Some academies have summer intensives too. I have already seen some ads for summer camps, but in general I think most of them advertise just before and after Easter. 
The international school plan sounds good, I'm just not sure how many posts there are. A lot are advertised in the TES and the Guardian.
Here is a recent thread with lots of different opinions
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/114882-teaching-english-valencia.html
And this older thread that meanders rather, but also has some good posts
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There is often a demand during the summer months (around here at least) for remedials so that kids can do their retakes in September. Some of the Spanish teachers of English are pretty useless, but that is another story.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I work for a language school, and it shuts for the whole of August! It only closes for a month so you could budget around it. During August we have people from the school staying with us for 'an English experience' During July there are extra courses for kids etc, so it is a very busy month. I am not sure what other schools pay but ours pays 1200 euro + social security per month for up to 40 hours work.

I bought 3 cats over from the UK and they loved the heat, unfortunately they have all passed away now, but I do have a new ragdoll with long fur and he is fine in the heat. The Spanish in general do not treat animals with respect especially in the more rural areas. Vet care is cheaper than the UK, but in my experience not as good.

If you do get offered a job make sure you have a contract before you pack up and come over!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

We brought our cats they love it but we do have a garden. Many Spanish- but by no means all- regard cats as vermin and it's true that poison is sometimes put out. Re vets, we have found them to be excellent and cheaper than in the UK, we did go to one we didn't like much once but like anything else there's a choice so ask around when you arrive.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I teach English, maths and sciences and never had any plans to do so when we moved over here with our 4 cats. I teach at an English school and also run private classes (which pays more). You might consider private classes once you are established. Nobody has mentioned, yet, that to be a resident here, and you will have to be, you need to prove income and healthcare, so if you can get a contract before you arrive it will be a lot easier. That said, if you have some money put aside for the adventure, have it transferred over to a Spanish bank on a monthly basis to prove income (as several people I've come across recently have done). But make sure you really do have enough money as conditions here are very tough at the moment. However, the good news is that many Spanish have decided that having their kids learn English (or German) is a very positive step for their future. Remedial classes, I have found, are not only important in the summer for the September retakes, but also for English kids at International schools throughout the year who are struggling either as a result of poor teaching or parents who have allowed them to enjoy more of a holiday lifestyle here instead of knuckling down to study.

Our four cats who came with us? One died on route here, his twin brother died last year and the other two, one of whom is also a ragdoll, simply love it here. Watch out for processional caterpillars, they are very nasty for pets. Vets are much cheaper than we found in UK and also very helpful whenever thay can be. We now have 8 cats (6 rescue) and the rescued cats were all neutered at a very very good price by a lovely Spanish vet.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

misssoffy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to move to northern Spain later on this year to teach English (am now nearing the end of my TEFL qualification) and have some questions for anyone out there who may be able and happy to offer any advice
> 
> ...




Sophie

There are 2 regular posters here - clemmie and bcn - who are both doing English teaching for Academys, so if you hunt through their posts you should get a lot of info.

I think the biggest problem for you will be that much of the Academy work seems to be part time, so the salary is low (although you could build up private clients over time). Thing is, much of the work is also in cities, where the cost of lliving, etc is relatively high. Even if you don't plan the "high life" it could still be very difficult for you to make ends meet. Many doing this type of work are younger and maybe flatshare, but I'm assuming you may be past wanting to do this?

I'm curious about the PGCE you say you can do in Spain. Would you mind saying how you can do this? I've only heard of one you can, theoretically, do while you are in Spain but someone who enquired about it recently found that although it is a Uk qualification, you are not qualified to teach in UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Sophie
> 
> There are 2 regular posters here - clemmie and bcn - who are both doing English teaching for Academys, so if you hunt through their posts you should get a lot of info.
> 
> ...


also, misssoffy doesn't mention having a degree, & of course you need a degree first in order to do the PGCE


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> also, misssoffy doesn't mention having a degree, & of course you need a degree first in order to do the PGCE


That too!!!


----------

